# Cheap Equipment...



## cactus waltz (Dec 28, 2004)

I' hear a lot that the magic is in the photographer, and not the camera. So.. Do you guys have any interesting/fascinating/great shots taken with cheap equipment?

When I say cheap, I mean like Game Boy Cameras, photo booths, disposables, cellphone cameras. That sort of stuff.


----------



## tmpadmin (Dec 29, 2004)

I mostely use my camera phone for family quick shots or when something weird comes up but here are a few that are not terrible.
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really don't much care for these but I guess there was a little something about each that appealed to me.  Hmm?  I think these were all taken the same day.


----------



## Corry (Dec 29, 2004)

Both taken with a disposable.   

Also the first two pictures I ever posted on here.


----------



## ferny (Dec 29, 2004)

I like 2, 3 and 4 tmpadmin. They look great. They look like they were taken in the 50's.
And great gratuitous clevage shot Core. 

Do four year old £50 second hand digital cameras count as cheap? If so, I've got loads that I could post. :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Dec 29, 2004)

I've posted this before, but this is from my camera phone...my two favorite beings on earth...my kitty and my honey!


----------



## CrazyAva (Dec 29, 2004)

I took this with a camera I got at a 99 cent only store.  The film and the camera combined cost me $1.98US  There was no flash, it had a crank wind just like the disposables......it was definately cheap equipment.  I was testing one out to see if they did any good for the table cameras at a wedding.  Needless to say they didn't pass the test, but this is 2 years old.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 21, 2005)

I haven't seen a theme for this so Im gonna start one. These are from an old wallet sized Radio Shack digital. Crappy camera but fun photos. they are also PS-free, just resized for web friendly 







these two are from a moving car.


----------



## usdmEJ (Jan 30, 2005)

not radio shack caliber, but a canon a80

the a85s have dipped into the 200 dollar range for a while now *_*











ps7 used to resize and crop only


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll bite 

Here's two of my favorite from my old Olympus 2.1 P&S.


----------



## Time to Get Moving (Jan 30, 2005)

Arguably the most random umbrella I've ever come across...at the Getty at least.





And just some random barrels I came across at a ranch:


----------



## thebeginning (Feb 1, 2005)

matt, i love yours. especially the water.


----------



## mygrain (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey TTGM those barrels kick much booty!!!! actually all of these are much to good to be listed in this thread...take them away!!  j/k


----------



## Corry (Oct 15, 2005)

Here's a camera phone pic I took the other day.  I always love the way the lights hit the grain bins in the late afternoon.  I really need to get a decent pic with my good camera.


----------

